# What about the new Ruger Scout Rifle



## PopPop

I have just discovered this new rifle from Ruger and have been pondering its design. The scout rifle concept appeals to me and even is more attractive that the MBR concept. I have a couple of rifles that I hunt with that a psuedo scout rifles. One of these is an old JC Higgins .308. It was built on a Husqvarna Mauser action with a high standard chrome line barrel of 22 inches. I cut the barrell down to 19.5 inches and recess crowned it, mouted a Trijicon scope and now have a nearlly perfect deer rifle and a psuedo scout rifle. The other is really a rare bird, it is a Remington 7600 police patrol carbine. This rifle has a 16.5 inch barrel and is also in .308 caliber. Both of these rifles are carried and used often during deer season and the both are capable and accurate rifles. I think that if ruger had left the barrell at 20 inches, built it for fal mags and cut bach on the polymer, I would have to have one. It would be in the truck from daylight to dark everyday of the year. It would be used on game, predators and pest and woul be good in a fight as well. They call it a scout, I would call it a multi use rifle, like two I already have. Still a cool rifle that would work well as the ONE rifle.


----------



## paladin562

I cut the barrel of a M77 down to 18 inches and added iron sights at least 10 years ago. Great gun but, I may still have to get one of these.


----------



## Jerry D Young

I'll wait until it comes out in .350 Reminton maganum w/stripper clip feeding.


----------



## HozayBuck

paladin562 said:


> I cut the barrel of a M77 down to 18 inches and added iron sights at least 10 years ago. Great gun but, I may still have to get one of these.


Ok, guess I best go see what you are after now Bro.. can't have you getting ahead of me in the " Who dies with the most toys" contest...

maybe I'll offer to buy that 77 since you won't need it...

When will it hit the stores? I checked Gunsamerica and Gunbrokers and none there yet... also I assume they use a mag of their own making???


----------



## horseman09

Francon said:


> .. deleted by moderator ..


OK. Enough is enough. Francon, in case you haven't noticed, most people have been shunning you because of your arrogance and snide and insulting comments.

Heads up Gomer -- I'm not speaking for the mods, but I'm willing to bet that if you keep up with the "ignorant/jerk" sort of insults, your cherry a$$ is gonna get booted off this forum. I for one, am looking forward to the return of peace and courtesy here.

I'd like to think your Momma taught you better, so I'd suggest you grow up and learn some manners.


----------



## HozayBuck

I looked at the info on this rifle in Rugers web site, while it is interesting it's not $900.00 worth of interesting... 

have way more rifles then any one person needs, only 5 are bolt guns, but every year I seem to always take my Savage 308 HB 20" deer hunting..

I shoot it well and it always does the job, and I see no reason for a 10 shot magazine on a bolt gun... 4+1 seems plenty for the purposes of a bolter.. 

I've yet to get into a fire fight with deer.. may happen one day but till then..

I did acquired a New Remington R 25 in 243.. this is an AR type rifle with 20 round mags.. I haven't even fired it yet but I do like the 243 as a deer rifle..to light for Elk but there ain't none in MT since those F'n wolves were brought back.. 

I like the idea of bolt guns for accurate shooting.. That's why the Marine Snipers have used it since WW1... and still do... 

But again, deer don't shoot back.. here in TX a 30-30 will get all the deer you can see to shoot at.. a 100 yard shot is long here... in MT where I hunt.. the range can run from 20 yards to over a mile and then some.. 

But back to the Ruger scout... I'll pass on it.. as far as I see it just another so called "Tactical wanna be"... with a 10 rnd mag.. I've shot the cut down Ruger mentioned by friend Paladin and it did just fine.. and he's killed a chit load of deer with it.. no diff just 5 rounds.. and wayyyy less then 900 bucks


----------



## airdrop

*The scout*

rifle was developed as a combat-survival rifle ,quick to sight on target, larger capacity magazine, with muzzle flashhider. An it's worth the money. Hunting with it is a side benny


----------



## paladin562

Wow, a year to the day and this comes up again.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

I like guns as much as anyone on the forum. I firmly believe that all preppers should own a semi-automatic rifle for their defense. However, I've been watching videos of people who live self-sufficient lifestyles and I've given some thought to what they used for firearms. In two instances they were American Indians (Alaska and northern Canada) and one had a 30/30 and the other a bolt action 30/06 sporterized Springfiled. Both had open sights, both were without slings ... they carried them in light weight canvas cases slung over their shoulders. In another instance the people were in Siberia. The arms were Mosin/Nagants. One per male family member. Another family had one high-powered rifle, a 22, and a shotgun. (He was a transplanted American in northern Alaska and was the only one who had a scoped rifle and carried it with a sling.) Granted, these were not survivalists per-se but they were people who lived off the land by foraging, planting, hunting, trapping and fishing. Fishing was by nets in all cases. Dogs were useful tools/work animals in all cases. 

I guess the lesson I've learned is that when people rely on a firearm they have one and are extremely proficient in it's use. They have an economical firearm with a proven track record. They all had open sights (don't rely on scopes). They protect the firearm with a case rather than having it slung over their shoulder in the elements. (They all lived in harsh, northern climates.) They also had it with them at all times.

Lesson learned? Those most self-sufficient see firearms as mere tools for getting the job done. They buy quality tools but not extravagant tools. They are very good with the tools they own. It doesn't take a lot of guns ... just one good one you can use well and that won't let you down!

Most of us would be much better off if we bought more ammo for the guns we have and spent more time shooting them.


----------



## Magus

I'd love to have one, but I'll stick with my Yugo Mauser.


----------



## HozayBuck

*Yep this proves what goes around comes around... and I agree with 
3M , I could sell the safe Queens and buy 5 life times of ammo for the few I kept..will I ? well... no.. why? coz everybody needs way too many guns.. Hell I just added another HB Savage to my clan... a 22-250 26" bbl for those Pdogs invading N.E. Wyo !! do I really need 4 HB savages?.. well..... 3 more and I can have one really fancy one for Sunday go to shooting...  *


----------



## Jezcruzen

I have a Ruger Scout rifle. It matters not to me if anyone else has no use for one. I like mine... a lot!

It is short. It is light. It is built around a Mauser action, as are all Rugers, and I love the three-position safty. I like the laminated wood stock rather than cold plastic. It is in a potent caliber.

I could carry it all day, every day. I like the way it looks. I like the way it feels. And, I like the way it shoots. Light recoil from a .308 in such a small package is nice. I'll not be hitting a fly in the eye with it at 500 yds, but it will do what I need it to do when I need it to do it. I live in the hills and hollers, the ridges and river bottoms, of the Blue Ridge Mountains were 500 yd shots are only a thing of fancy.

I like the flash hider "thingy". I like using box magazines instead of top loading, and I like having ten rounds rather than three, four, or five. Loading is quick and easy. Whats not to like?

I mounted a Burris Scout Scope (X 2.75) in Leupold quick-detachable rings that allow me to remove the scope easily if required and re-attach without loosing zero. The back-up iron sights are beefy and ever ready if I need them.

I purchased extra magazines from Alpha Industries (Type I). They double-stack the rounds, unlike the Ruger-supplied mag, and therefore are a bit shorter below the rifle when inserted. They are not cheap at $62, but are built like a tank and are of superior construction. I have four.

When I drive to distant places, I always have with me by GHB, my Glock 23 and a "fighting bag" containing extra mags (including two 32-rd "Happy Sticks"), and this little scout rifle. Its not an assault rifle. Its not a sniper rifle. Its just a great little general purpose rifle, which is what it was meant to be.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Didn't mean to trash your rifle!!!! They are very fine firearms and I'm glad you like it and carry it often. That's far more important than having a room full of rifles you aren't familiar with or buying a special rifle for every conceivable circumstance you might encounter or spending so much on guns that you can't afford ammo for them.

Steve


----------



## Jezcruzen

mosquitomountainman said:


> Didn't mean to trash your rifle!!!! They are very fine firearms and I'm glad you like it and carry it often. That's far more important than having a room full of rifles you aren't familiar with or buying a special rifle for every conceivable circumstance you might encounter or spending so much on guns that you can't afford ammo for them.
> 
> Steve


My goodness. You did nothing of the sort! In fact, you provided us with a great post, and I agree with you 100%.


----------



## PopPop

Well it has been some time since the OP and I have enjoyed the input. During my research on the Ruger GSR, I discovered the RCM chambered for .308. I really liked this rifle as a sporter that could last several lifetimes and could be called to duty. Well apparently I was avery good boy and Santa brought me one. I am certain that for my needs, it is as near to perfect as can be had in a production rifle. Now I plan on being a very good boy so that Santa might bring me a GSR next year.


----------



## Jezcruzen

PopPop said:


> Well it has been some time since the OP and I have enjoyed the input. During my research on the Ruger GSR, I discovered the RCM chambered for .308. I really liked this rifle as a sporter that could last several lifetimes and could be called to duty. Well apparently I was avery good boy and Santa brought me one. I am certain that for my needs, it is as near to perfect as can be had in a production rifle. Now I plan on being a very good boy so that Santa might bring me a GSR next year.


"RCM"? Ruger Compact Magnum?


----------



## PopPop

Jezcruzen said:


> "RCM"? Ruger Compact Magnum?


Yep thats the one


----------



## sailaway

I agree with Mosquito, we should spend more money on ammo and learn to be proficient shooters. Might I seggest the Appleseed Project. I think carrying them in a sack is a good idea.


----------



## PopPop

I agree on proficiency,My goal has been caliber consolidation and I have achieved that and now work on backing up my backups.


----------



## twayne

A wise man once told me "Beware the man with only one gun... He most likely knows how to use it!!"


----------

